# some pix done for a friends car...



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

here some shots i did for his car.. hopefully more coming soon from their club cruises.. all pics are HD quality of 1920x1280








enjoy,
derick


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: some pix done for a friends car... (gli_boi)*

very nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*Re: some pix done for a friends car... (abe1.8t)*

sweet shots I cant believe I never saw these lol. thanks!


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: some pix done for a friends car... (SKNKWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKNKWRX* »_sweet shots I cant believe I never saw these lol. thanks!

lol i email u the pix lol


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

clean


----------



## peters123 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: some pix done for a friends car... (gli_boi)*

Your friends car is really good and the color combination is awesome. I am a music lover and working on London sound design but still I can see the beauty of this car. Really awesome.


----------



## krewlight (Mar 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: some pix done for a friends car... (gli_boi)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

